# Can we use solid wood stalls for kidding?



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Ok. We are building a MASSIVE barn built new for the goats. We use goat panels for the stalls in their current barn.My family and i 
think the solid wood stalls look a lot nicer. I know that goats are social animals and need to be able to see each other. Can we use solid wood stalls though?? Or will they go crazy and try to jump the walls? 


This is just an idea and we want to use wood stalls. 

Thanks for your replies! 

Caden.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Well, I wouldn't for a buck. Kinda like a rabbit hutch, pee stains. 

But for a doe, maybe. I wouldn't though, because they need to see eachother to be introduced, and IMO weaned.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Ok that's good advice. Could we possibly make a big stall but put a panel in the middle of the stall so the girls can be with each other but it would still look nice on the outside?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I would say so. That would be really cool!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

One thing I don't like about wood is that if you ever have mites, they hide in crevices in the wood. So it is hard to stop the infestation.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I love my solid wood stalls for kidding. You dont have other goats butting in to see whats going on, or like my one doe try and steal any kid she sees, its just mom and kids in there. The panel idea is a good idea though and thought real hard about it when setting my area up, you could move them very easy, or take out and have a large area for many goats.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Ok jessica84 what kind of goats do you have? Mabye it depends on the breed. If our goats are in the stall while everyone else is outside they go crazy( loud).


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I use temporary panels for my kidding stalls. Then I can take them down when kidding is over.

I have panels like these: http://www.lightlivestockequipment.com/barpanels&gates.php but the mesh ones would work better for goats. I had to put fencing over top of mine.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

You can also have 3 ft tall solid wood and to the ceiling goat panel as divider. Still would be able to see, but no nosey neighbors for privacy.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

fishin816 said:


> My family and i think the solid wood stalls look a lot nicer. I know that goats are social animals and need to be able to see each other. Can we use solid wood stalls though?? Or will they go crazy and try to jump the walls?
> 
> This is just an idea and we want to use wood stalls.
> 
> ...


It depends on the doe. I use 4' particle board that I drilled holes in so I can wire it to steel posts to separate one pen under my shed for kidding. Some does try to jump it, some does do jump it, most of them are absolutely fine with the particle board. If at all possible, I now make my kidding pens at least 5' tall. I should add that my does do not go into kidding pens until kidding is imminent because I simply don't have the luxury of putting them in a kidding pen a week or so prior to kidding.


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/things-keep-hand-144884/

There is a link to a post I put up and although there isn't a really good pic of the stalls you can see them in a few. They work really well as they can still see each other, smell ect. I think they look nice, the barn pictured is pretty old, the "new one" looks nicer. I can try and get some better pics of them.


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

I don't know what type of wood you are considering using, but..I have my barn out of cedar pickets and cedar works great because insects naturally don't like it, but just to be safe, I go out every year for my spring cleaning of my barn and use a powder puff or a mop head and a bucket of diatomaceous earth and just powder down all the interior walls and I never have a problem with mites- not even in my chicken coop


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

My favorite stuff to use are my portable panels. They look nice and everyone can see each other. Plus you can change them around if need be.

If you go to Light Livestock Supply website, they have panels that are basically like mine.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

A shot of our kid pens in the barn.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

we use wood stalls for kidding some with solid wood doors some with turkey wire reenforced with wood gates.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

TDG-Farms said:


> A shot of our kid pens in the barn.


that looks great , but for nds the wood would have to be closer together as nds will get through anything more than 4 inches.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

TDG-Farms said:


> A shot of our kid pens in the barn.


Perfect for alpine babies! Love em! I seem sort of the same at a Saanen breeder in MN.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Ok ok everyone! We have just decided to use panels for the new barn. Are girls would need to see each other sooooo, panels seems the best way to go. Thanks for your replies!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

fishin816 said:


> Ok ok everyone! We have just decided to use panels for the new barn. Are girls would need to see each other sooooo, panels seems the best way to go. Thanks for your replies!


Woohoo! Excited to see your stalls!


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

I'll post pics once we get them up! (If I can remember to)


----------

